# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Powracająca gorączka i powiększone węzły chłonne - chłoniak?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
mam 32 lata. Ponad miesiąc temu dopadło mnie przeziębienie. Po tygodniu bezskutecznego leczenia domowymi sposobami udałem się do lekarza, który zapisał antybiotyk. Po kilku dniach objawy przeziębienia minęły... poza gorączką/stanem podgorączkowym. Podwyższona temperatura pojawiała się jeszcze przez ok. tydzień (2, 3 razy w ciągu doby). Dodatkowo zauważyłem mocno powiększony węzeł chłonny w lewej pachwinie. Udałem się do lekarza. USG - węzeł chłonny rozmiarów 33x10mm, badanie krwi OK, badanie moczu OK, RTG klatki OK, USG jamy brzusznej OK. Po około tygodniu gorączka nagłe wróciła (bez innych objawów przeziębienia) a węzeł chłonny po chwilowym pomniejszeniu znowu urósł (tym razem do 40x10mm). Lekarz zaproponował 2 opcje: biopsja, która podobno nie wiele może pokazać lub całkowite wycięcie węzła. Po pierwsze czy jest sens robić biopsję czy nie tracić czasu i od razu zdecydować się na wycięcie? Jak wygląda powrót do pełnej sprawności po takim zabieg? Druga sprawa: Czy jest szansa, że to będzie coś innego niż chłoniak?

----------


## pimpam

Witaj,
szansa jest zawsze dopóki nie ma histopatologii…
niemniej węzeł jest powiększony i podejrzany onkologicznie, jaki będzie rodzaj now. (jeśli zostanie potwierdzony), pokaże wynik.
Będzie zapewne biopsja chirurgiczna - pobranie węzła w całości do badania.
Dobrze by było aby ta biopsja była przeprowadzona w ośrodku hematologicznym/onkologicznym.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozumiem, że mam się decydować na wycięcie węzła w całości? Obecnie lekarz bardziej skłania się do pobrania próbki.

----------


## pimpam

Ojej, przepraszam, nie wiem czemu zakodowałam, że chodzi o wycięcie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Niemniej, tak, lepiej jest go usunąć w całości i przebadać.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## hexenmilch

> Ojej, przepraszam, nie wiem czemu zakodowałam, że chodzi o wycięcie 
> Niemniej, tak, lepiej jest go usunąć w całości i przebadać.
> Pozdrawiam.


tak to prawda, lepiej wyciąć cały węzeł ale wykonać to w ośrodku referencyjnym.
Ponadto: czy schudł Pan? Nocne poty? Czy inne węzły chłonne też są powiększone? Czy powiększony węzeł jest bolesny przy ucisku? Czy jest przesuwalny? Powiększenie węzłów w jednej lokalizacji i to w pachwinie nie jest aż tak miarodajnym objawem. Ponadto jeśli wynik morfologii i pozostałych badań jest prawidłowy nie należy wpadać w panikę. 

Z poważaniem Hexenmilch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niewielki spadek wagi (ok. 2kg) zauważyłem ok. miesiąca temu kiedy brałem antybiotyk, przez który nie miałem apetytu. Na co dzień czynnie uprawiam sport (crossfitnes, sporty siłowe, sporty walki, bieganie) i trzymam ścisłą dietę i do czasu antybiotyku waga nie spadała. Nocne poty miałem podczas gorączkowania - budziłem się totalnie mokry. Poza okresem podwyższonej temperatury brak pocenia. Pozostałe węzły chłonne (dokładnie sprawdzane przez lekarza) nie są powiększone. Powiększony węzeł w pachwinie jest bolesny jeśli go mocniej dotknę i jest przesuwalny.

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Zapewne jest to odczynowe powiększenie węzła chłonnego. Innymi słowy mówiąc musi Pan mieć infekcje w obszarze który jest drenowana przez ten węzeł czyli narządy rozrodcze, krocze.

Uklony

----------


## pimpam

Przepisz tutaj te dwa USG, w całości, które miałeś robione.

----------


## gamewial

Gdyby w ciele zachodził zaawansowany proces nowotworowy to była by zła morfologia i OB. Też raczej skłaniałbym się do lokalnej infekcji. Ale wrzuć opisy USG jak powiedział Pan powyżej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hmm.... nic niepokojącego w tych rejonach nie odczuwam. Czy z badania moczu nie wyszłaby taka infekcja? Co to konkretnie może być?

Poniżej opisy wyników USG.

1 badanie:
W badaniu sondą linearną lewej okolicy pachwinowej w miejscu badanego zgrubienia uwidoczniono izolowany, powiększony węzeł chłonny o wym. 33x10mm\Wnioski: Limfadenopatia pachwinowa lewostronna. Wskazana dalsza diagnostyka.

2 badanie:
W badaniu kontrolnym w lewej okolicy pachwinowej w miejscu badanego zgrubienia, poniżej więzadła pachwinowego uwidoczniono izolowany, powiększony węzeł chłonny aktualnie o wym. 40x10mm. Wnioski: Limfadenopatia pachwinowa lewostronna. Wskazana biopsja chirurgiczna węzła.

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Zapewne było wykonywane badanie ogólne moczu tak? Moze posiew byłby bardziej pomocny. Jednakowoz obydwa badania mogą nie wykazywać zmian zapalnych.

Z powazaniem Hexenmilch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, było badanie ogólne. Takie infekcje mogą przebiegać bezobjawowo? Może w takim wypadku lepiej byłoby najpierw zrobić posiew, o którym Pan pisze niż od razu wycinać węzeł?

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Zapewne było wykonywane badanie ogólne moczu tak? Moze posiew byłby bardziej pomocny. Jednakowoz obydwa badania mogą nie wykazywać zmian zapalnych.

Z powazaniem Hexenmilch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba się poprzedni post zdublował. Mogę prosić o jeszcze jakieś informacje?

----------


## gamewial

Współżył Pan seksualnie w ciągu ostatniego pół roku?

----------


## pimpam

Jeśli jest bolesny i przesuwalny to być może zapalny.
Niemniej przy takim wymiarze węzła, braku reakcji na leczenie, dodatkowo tendencji wzrostowej jest wskazaniem do biopsji, nawet przy niskim ryzyku zachorowania, dobrej morfologii (choć o zaawansowanej chorobie mowy nie ma).
Ile czasu ten antybiotyk był brany? powinien być przynajmniej 3-4 tygodnie.
Węzeł pisałeś się zmniejszył podczas stosowania, ale chwile po odstawieniu zaczął rosnąć. 
Jeśli był krócej stosowany, to nie zwalczył infekcji.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Współżył Pan seksualnie w ciągu ostatniego pół roku?


Współżyję regularnie - mam żonę :Smile: 





> Jeśli jest bolesny i przesuwalny to być może zapalny.
> Niemniej przy takim wymiarze węzła, braku reakcji na leczenie, dodatkowo tendencji wzrostowej jest wskazaniem do biopsji, nawet przy niskim ryzyku zachorowania, dobrej morfologii (choć o zaawansowanej chorobie mowy nie ma).
> Ile czasu ten antybiotyk był brany? powinien być przynajmniej 3-4 tygodnie.
> Węzeł pisałeś się zmniejszył podczas stosowania, ale chwile po odstawieniu zaczął rosnąć. 
> Jeśli był krócej stosowany, to nie zwalczył infekcji.
> Pozdrawiam.


Antybiotyk to osobna historia - był przepisany (na 7 dni) na przeziębienie jakie mnie wówczas dopadło. W trakcie okazało się, że mam powiększony węzeł i wtedy zostały zlecone pozostałe badania (USG, RTG, morfologia, mocz).

----------


## gamewial

Proszę zrobić posiew, jeżeli on nic nie wykaże trzeby przebadać się pod kątem chorób wenerycznych. Narazie nie radzę wycinać węzła.

----------


## hexenmilch

> Proszę zrobić posiew, jeżeli on nic nie wykaże trzeby przebadać się pod kątem chorób wenerycznych. Narazie nie radzę wycinać węzła.


Słuszna koncepcja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lekarz zadecydował o wycięciu węzła w celu zbadania. Za tydzień mam zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

edit
Jak szybko dochodzi się do siebie po takim zabiegu? Kiedy będę mógł normalnie funkcjonować (siłownia, rower, bieganie) - oczywiście jeśli nie okaże się, że to poważna sprawa?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W wyniku badania histopatologicznego nie stwierdzono nowotworu. Zmiany w badanym węźle mają charakter odczynowy. Tyle wiem na obecną chwilę. Rozumiem, że teraz muszę się zgłosić do lekarza (pewnie internisty) po kolejną porcję badań, które pomogą ustalić czym jest spowodowany taki stan. Jakie to mogą być badania? Posiew moczu, jakieś dokładniejsze badania krwi? Coś jeszcze?

----------

